# CCNA MCSE tutorial video request



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2007)

hi, anyone of you guys have CCNA, MCSE video tutorial, simmulator etc? I'll pay for media, postage etc.. plz PM me if you have.


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 20, 2007)

i wanted the same thing.....


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 25, 2007)

guys give your mail id's iam CCNA


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 3, 2007)

MY mail id is evewinvista@yahoo.co.in


----------



## techno geek (Oct 3, 2007)

hey i can provide u a full DVD of video tutorials

how much r u goin 2 pay me

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 7, 2007)

This is against the forum rules!! Where have the mods gone!??


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> This is against the forum rules!! Where have the mods gone!??


 
what your statement means


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> what your statement means



It means that it is against sharing these things on the forum.


----------



## tarzanbhai (Apr 12, 2008)

u'll get all ur answers from here:

_link removed_

nice work done


***best of Luck****


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 12, 2008)

And closed.


----------

